

$1 Bus with WiFi, Beats $4 Gas - lakeeffect
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1812012,00.html

======
aardvarkious
I live in Calgary, Alberta. For a long, long, long time there has been a
company doing the exact same thing between Calgary and Edmonton (a 3 hour
drive). I love it- in fact, I take it instead of a plane: its more
comfortable, and when you factor in baggage/security, only takes about 20
minutes extra (not to mention it saves the organisation I work for a couple
hundred).

~~~
notauser
Amazingly the nicest busses I have been on are in Mexico (Tampico/Monterrey).
They have huge comfortable brand new Merc busses available, with fully
reclining seats. No wifi yet but some busses have plane-style entertainment
systems.

The contrast between those and Grehound McAllen-Houston was amazing, more
Spanish was required on the US side of the border, and it was hard to immagine
the bus was road legal.

~~~
eru
You should come to Turkey and ride a bus. They know how to run an affordable
and effective bus system. (Effectivity is a rare sign in Turkey though.)

You also get free snacks and beverages on busses there.

------
jackchristopher
Took the Lucky Star to Boston for $15. Took the BoltBus back to NYC for an
extra $5. It worth it.

Free wifi, power outlet and roomier seats.

Be sure the bus lands at locations near the local transportation lines.

------
reggplant
Its £1.34 a litre where I am (more or less $10 a gallon) yet public transport
usage has more or less remained the same, people have instead opted to just
travel less.

~~~
notauser
Thats partly because bus fare (at least here in the north) has been going up
just as fast as petrol prices.

As my current place pays overtime I would need the cost of petrol to go up to
5gbp/litre (~$40/gal) without an increase in the cost of the bus to make
catching it worthwhile, factoring in the longer trip times.

Decent wifi and a nicer bus would certainly change my view on the tradeoff
though. The sooner they make the top deck a first class, recliner seating, no
child zone the better :)

------
lolb
Why, I do believe I've spotted the logo on that bus somewhere else before:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/31/Bri...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/31/British_Union_of_Fascists_flag.ant.svg/800px-
British_Union_of_Fascists_flag.ant.svg.png)

~~~
vlad
Well, they are trying to compete with a British bus line that started the same
low cost service in the US two years ago...

~~~
danw
But megabus lacks comfort and wifi, at least here in the UK.

